# Got a couple more pens finished ........



## Jerry B (Jul 26, 2015)

1st up, Gentlemen's Jr II Rollerball w/ Chrome & Denim Blue dyed Buckeye Burl







next, another Gentlemen's Jr II Rollerball, Chrome w/ Peacock Blue dyed BEM from @El Guapo







finally, a Gisi Segmented Gentlemen's Jr II Rollerball, Chrome
w/ Yellow Cheesewood Burl from @indonesianwood , Mesquite Burl, and Honduran Rosewood .....
finial also from the Rosewood












C&C welcomed ........

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 26, 2015)

Awesome Jerry ! That glue up in the last one is very unique !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 26, 2015)

Great work, Jerry! That segmented one is over the top awesome! Really like the shade of blue in that first one too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kris stratton (Jul 26, 2015)

excellent work sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 26, 2015)

Fantastic job on all of these pens, Jerry.

A couple of weeks ago I watched Mark Gisi's DVD on his approach to making segmented blanks. That pen you made is no small achievement -- well done, you should be proud of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 27, 2015)

LOL Duncan, I actually watched that dvd over a dozen times before starting this project
it has 2-3 areas where the alignment is off, so can't sell the pen, which is OK as I'll add it to rotation of daily pens I use.
For a 1st time project I am very happy with end results, my jigs worked flawlessly, the mistakes were all me, which won't happen when I start doing a production run of these.
Have amassed an awesome variety of amazing woods, gonna start figuring the combinations and do a bunch of these in different rollerball & fountain kits,
Am getting a ton of interest already on my facebook page just from this one posting (22 messages in just 3 hours), so think they'll be great sellers

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 27, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> LOL Duncan, I actually watched that dvd over a dozen times before starting this project
> it has 2-3 areas where the alignment is off, so can't sell the pen, which is OK as I'll add it to rotation of daily pens I use.
> For a 1st time project I am very happy with end results, my jigs worked flawlessly, the mistakes were all me, which won't happen when I start doing a production run of these.
> Have amassed an awesome variety of amazing woods, gonna start figuring the combinations and do a bunch of these in different rollerball & fountain kits,
> Am getting a ton of interest already on my facebook page just from this one posting (22 messages in just 3 hours), so think they'll be great sellers


 Do you have a facebook page just for your pens and woodworking or do you post it on your own personal page?


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 27, 2015)

Josh, I have both, but post the wood working stuff on my company/wood working page, and that gets shared automatically on my personal page.
is a small little group, only 200 likes/followers, mostly from the Shar Pei group I belong to, but also a few friends, 
but considering I don't do any advertising except word of mouth, I'm content ....
They all get 1st sneak peak at what I "create" next or have WIP, and quite a few are repeat buyers of my stuff 
Funny as hell tho ....... very few actually post on the page, a couple just to thank me for the interaction and the final quality, but I spend a ton of time replying to private messages
can't figure out if they're afraid, or ashamed, to admit they're buying something from a facebook page

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 27, 2015)

They all look well turned and finished from here.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)

I really really like that segmented one...very nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 27, 2015)

Exquisite quality! Each has its own unique attraction. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 27, 2015)

Many Thanks for all the kind words and compliments guys, I definitely appreciate it 
actually ordered 20 more sheets of the segmented laminations today (colored sheets between the woods)
have separated 12 piles of woods, definitely gonna be making a bunch more of the segmented pen (my goal for August LOL )
just on Facebook page alone, I think I could sell 35+ of these 
That pen just might be my new go-to look, but definitely have to put them on better kits, will definitely be my top money maker

Reactions: Like 1


----------

